# Central California events



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Like what kind of events, english, western, speed, pleasure? I am in sunny san diego, but if you let me know what your looking for i can help you a little further.


----------



## tar4heel2 (Aug 22, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> Like what kind of events, english, western, speed, pleasure? I am in sunny san diego, but if you let me know what your looking for i can help you a little further.


Anything western... roping, reigning, whatever...


----------

